# DVD rental



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

HI all

I've used amazon DVD rental service for a few years now but I'm getting mightly hacked off with them. Obviously they don't have a chance to check the discs and so many of them stick and won't play properly.

Do any of you use any different companies for this?

Some of them seem really expensive

Emma xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Ive never tried but dont tesco do this service now too 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I might try Tescos then - Ta xxx


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Our local cinema do them aswell Odean maybe have a looksi on line.


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

I use Lovefilm and love them.  Think it's a great service.  I have a couple of 3 months free vouchers if anyone wants them.  Post here and then pm me your address.  First two to post can have them.

Love,
Jen
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

I use yesco, prices vary depending on how many discs you have but ive never had any problems


----------

